# How to make international calls using 3G carrier to other smatphones?



## AngieFerrer (Jul 8, 2013)

can someone help? I'm not sure if this is possible.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

AngieFerrer said:


> can someone help? I'm not sure if this is possible.


errrr....dial the number...???

It is possible to make low cost internet based calls using your smartphone.

Look for "Tango" or "Viber" on the internet........

Hope this helps.......


----------



## AngieFerrer (Jul 8, 2013)

Robboat thanks for your answer though I'm looking to have a per minute based call rates..yes I tried Tango and Viber before but it's hopeless, the signal is not really good on the location I'm calling. Do you have other options?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

AngieFerrer said:


> Robboat thanks for your answer though I'm looking to have a per minute based call rates..yes I tried Tango and Viber before but it's hopeless, the signal is not really good on the location I'm calling. Do you have other options?


Have you used the discount SIM's from "Lebara" or other carriers...?

They often have good rates for calling specific countries.....
You can also buy international call packs from the service provider - e.g. Virgin, Optus, Telstra

If you have a poor signal...can you move to a location with a good signal to make the call...?


----------



## AngieFerrer (Jul 8, 2013)

No doubt the quality of international call from AU mobile provider is good, but it's too expensive for me, I need something cheaper-- even cheaper than Skype. I can’t afford blowing $70/month with Telstra for less included value, or using optus/virgin for $62/month above respectively for phone bill. I cannot afford these rates at the moment but I miss my family I still need to call them though..


----------



## olivetreez (May 30, 2013)

I’m using Global Call app to make international calls from my mobile. Somewhat similar to Skype with a slight cheaper rate for some countries. This app uses wifi or 3G connection to provide the users cheap international calls on iPhone and other iOS enabled device. For now they are giving a $1.50 free credit upon signing up. Others do not need to install the app before you can reach them, be it a mobile or a landline, Phone calls via Global Call are basically the same as ordinary phone calls only a lot more cheaper.


----------



## AngieFerrer (Jul 8, 2013)

This Global Call app sounds good. How do find it? Is it possible to view their rates?


----------



## Kangeroo (Aug 2, 2013)

It depends on where your calling...we all use lyca which is great flagfall is low and the per min is very cheap, we call Pakistan but thats one of the more exp countries to call so yea try lyca! Go onto there website they have all the country call rates on there


----------



## Kangeroo (Aug 2, 2013)

U also have kakao talk download it from ur apple store or android store or line or fring, ooVoo and nimbuzz i hope this helps!


----------



## AngieFerrer (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks kangeroo, I will check this lyca too but I'm quite interested with Global Call


----------



## olivetreez (May 30, 2013)

You can check the rates and other information in their website http://www.uglobalcall.com/wb/cmmn/UGLmain.uglobal


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

if you want to call another smartphone, as people have mentioned apps like Viber and Line give you free calls to other people with those apps. 

if you want to call someone's phone number on a regular phone, you can use skype or google voice (you need to use a US VPN to sign up for google voice, but it's easy to do). you might be able to find something a little bit cheaper than skype/google voice if you look for calling cards, which have the benefit that they work with regular phones as well as smartphones.


----------

